
Startup Idea: A Better ISP - kartickv
https://medium.com/@karti/startup-idea-a-better-isp-f30d10dd45b8
======
ktpsns
One of the biggest ISPs in Germany, Telekom, offers such a model ("WLAN TO
GO") since more then 10yrs. It is an opt-in agreement that you can use other
people's APs if you also open yours. Many other ISPs offer the same service,
for instance Unitymedia.

Furthermore, there are popular nonprofits with similar aims, for instance
freifunk.net (despite this is not an ISP).

Something I would find very interesting is opening eduroam.org for other
organizations/private people. It is the worldwide dominating "shared WiFi"
approach in the scientific domain.

------
Nextgrid
Charging per the gigabyte is a greedy, bullshit idea that needs to die. It is
the whole opposite of "better".

This idea of shared Wi-Fi is done by pretty much every ISP out there and
nobody uses it for very good reason: it's just not reliable nor performant
enough. No matter whether you use Wi-Fi 6 or Wi-Fi 50, you're only getting
good speeds with line of sight, low interference environments and good
hardware.

